# Considering  Loan Star Grillz offset, but  need advice.



## Japan_Dave_ (Aug 10, 2020)

Hey All,
I have been considering for a while to get a Loan Star Grillz offset but, I don't know if I should get one with the vertical chamber or just stick to the barrel type smoker.

Both are more than I need in terms of cooking area but, I wanted the bigger smoker to keep temps more stable. Any advice would be awesome and if anyone has different brand ideas I am always open for suggestions. Just starting out so I am not really that well informed.

Edit, I should also mention I was looking at a reverse flow, FatStack 120 reverse flow. Posted below as well.

I am talking about this, 24" x 48" Offset with vertical chamber








Vs this, 24" x 60" Single door







Also looking at the FatStack 120 reverse flow,


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Aug 10, 2020)

Never been a fan of the vertical warmers or chambers so I would just stick with the regular offset. If I had money to burn it would either be the LSG 20x42 or the Shirley Patio.


----------



## daspyknows (Aug 10, 2020)

I am waiting on my Horizon offset to arrive.  Due in 2 to 3 weeks.   Dealings with the company has been good, just can't vouch for the smoker yet.   With the movable convection plate they said I should be able to keep temps within 10 degrees through the smoker.


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Aug 11, 2020)

I have heard nothing but positive feedback regarding lone star grillz. I am considering the 20" x 42" for myself.
Check them out on youtube, a lot of great information there.


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 11, 2020)

If you aren't going to have much use for the vertical warmer I'd skip it, adds a lot of weight. If you've got $4K to drop you can pretty much get the quality offset of your choice. Where are you located? One of the deciding factors for me when I bought my Meadow Creek SQ36 was being able to see it up close and personal. RAY


----------



## D.W. (Aug 11, 2020)

I love the horizontal with the vertical cooking chambers. I have the yoder durango, and the versatility is beyond compare. Ive heard nothing but great things about lone star, I'm actually looking at their santa maria grill (been in the shopping cart for a week now), I wouldn't think you'll ever need to replace it.


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 11, 2020)

Get a Lang!  https://www.langbbqsmokers.com/


----------



## Japan_Dave_ (Aug 11, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> If you aren't going to have much use for the vertical warmer I'd skip it, adds a lot of weight. If you've got $4K to drop you can pretty much get the quality offset of your choice. Where are you located? One of the deciding factors for me when I bought my Meadow Creek SQ36 was being able to see it up close and personal. RAY


I am in Japan, so no chance of going and seeing one in person. Also, with the vertical cabinet on the end I thought that it adds to the cooking area, or that you can cook on both areas at the same time. I am pretty sure the warmers are above the firebox on the Loan Star Grillz.



pops6927 said:


> Get a Lang!  https://www.langbbqsmokers.com/


Although I liked their cookers, the firebox on the LSG is just so much better IMO. 1/2" steel and a grittle plate and grill plate.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 11, 2020)

I don't know much about any of them..  just wanted to say that the fat stack pictured is not a reverse flow ... good luck with the one you do choose...


----------



## Japan_Dave_ (Aug 11, 2020)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I don't know much about any of them..  just wanted to say that the fat stack pictured is not a reverse flow ... good luck with the one you do choose...


The FatStack has a reverse flow option. 
Cheers


----------



## dweiland82 (Sep 7, 2020)

I have the LSG 20x36, and have been using it for about a year now. I cook just a few times a month and usually relatively low volume, so the 36" is fine for my use. LSG has been fantastic. Temperature consistency across the grates is excellent, and top to bottom is only 20-25 degrees difference. I add a bit of water to the bottom (it has a drain) to add some moisture and further even out temperatures. Holds temps well and is well made. The 24" series has more fun options (tuning plates, optional 1/2" thick firebox) so if you usually cook for more people look that direction. Good luck choosing!


----------



## Japan_Dave_ (Sep 8, 2020)

dweiland82 said:


> I have the LSG 20x36, and have been using it for about a year now. I cook just a few times a month and usually relatively low volume, so the 36" is fine for my use. LSG has been fantastic. Temperature consistency across the grates is excellent, and top to bottom is only 20-25 degrees difference. I add a bit of water to the bottom (it has a drain) to add some moisture and further even out temperatures. Holds temps well and is well made. The 24" series has more fun options (tuning plates, optional 1/2" thick firebox) so if you usually cook for more people look that direction. Good luck choosing!


Thanks for the reply. I think I am going to go with the 48" with vertical chamber even though I also don't do a lot of volume. I do however want the versatility of having both.


----------



## joetee (Sep 21, 2020)

dweiland82 said:


> I have the LSG 20x36, and have been using it for about a year now. I cook just a few times a month and usually relatively low volume, so the 36" is fine for my use. LSG has been fantastic. Temperature consistency across the grates is excellent, and top to bottom is only 20-25 degrees difference. I add a bit of water to the bottom (it has a drain) to add some moisture and further even out temperatures. Holds temps well and is well made. The 24" series has more fun options (tuning plates, optional 1/2" thick firebox) so if you usually cook for more people look that direction. Good luck choosing!


I have the LSG 20x36 on order. Probably won't get it till December. I can't stand the wait but I bet it will be worth it.


----------

